# Leaking hydraulic fluid



## Russell cooley (5 mo ago)

I’ve been getting hydraulic leaks after tractor warms up using the Pto. Found a threaded port on drivers side just above vent pipe with open threads leaking fluid. Not sure if bolt worked it’s way out or what.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. What tractor?


----------



## Russell cooley (5 mo ago)

2014 mahindra 4025


----------



## Russell cooley (5 mo ago)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Russell cooley said:


> View attachment 81314


Sure looks like you've lost the bolt / plug that goes in that hole. You may be able to search the parch in the catalogue here....




__





Mahindra Parts - Mahindra Agriculture North America: Mahindra Tractors, Farming Equipment and Utility Vehicles


Shop Parts and find your local Mahindra dealership today! Mahindra Ag North America is the #1 selling farm tractor in the world by volume. Since 1963, we've been building heavy-duty farm tractors, utility vehicles and farm equipment that are tough and dependable, just like you




www.mahindracanada.ca


----------



## Russell cooley (5 mo ago)

Ok thanks I was going to try that next on the schematics


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Is this the 25 series and is that the hydraulic lift housing?
Seeing the size of that counter-bore, I visualize a breather adapter but that's just an observation.


----------



## Russell cooley (5 mo ago)

I have a breather tube that 90,s down right below the open port you can see it in the lower section of the y in the wiring harness


----------

